# table saw routing for Delta 36-600



## kdlnet (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a contractor's Delta saw model 36-600. I would like to mount a router top flush with the table saw. Anyone have experience with this saw


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Felix,

I don't have any experience with that saw but from the picture, it would appear that the right sheet metal table could be replaced with a piece of laminated MDF.. possibly a commercial table, depending upon dimensions. The key appears be to find the best way to mount the table to the rip fence rails without impeding their movement and with enough adjustment to align it with the table top. 

What I cannot tell from the Internet pictures is the weight of the saw vs. the width of the legs, to tell how far away from the edge of the table the router can be mounted and still be stable (not tend to fall over when you press down on the table, as the MDF table will be heavier than the sheet metal and then you add the router. 

In a "dream world", you'd want it out far enough from the table saw to give you easy access to the side adjustment wheel with the router in place. If this isn't feasible due to the tendency to tip but it'd be OK if close, it could be mounted in a plate, with the router and plate lifted out for cutting or it may be feasible to mount the legs to a piece of plywood or other base and add weight to the base to stabilize the saw. You may want to consider the latter in any event.

Hopefully someone will respond who has the saw and can speak first hand to this; these are just my observations and attempt to be helpful based upon seeing a picture on the Internet.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Felix.


----------

